# I don't want to be disturbed



## August2

Здравствуйте!

«Я читаю! *Меня не беспокоить*!»,
is one possible translation of the sentence:
“Sto leggendo! Non voglio essere disturbato! /"I'm reading! I don't want to be disturbed!" 

1. How does the following variant sound to a native hear?
_Я читаю!_ _Я не хочу, чтобы __меня беспокоили!_

2. The temptation to try “Я не хочу быть” + _some form of passive past participle_ would surely lead to an awful/inexistent Russian expression, wouldn’t it?

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Natalisha

Si, se non vogliamo essere disturbati, possiamo dire "Меня не беспокоить!" che significa "don't disturb me/ I don't wan't to be disturbed".


----------



## Awwal12

> I don't want to be disturbed


"(Я) не хочу, чтобы меня беспокоили" could do - but that depends on the context. This phrase calmly expresses a wish (not a direct request or an order), and the exclamation mark makes it unnatural.

Other variants:
"Я бы не хотел, чтобы меня беспокоили" (very polite and quite formal request)
"Прошу не беспокоить" (quite a polite request )
"Не беспокоить" (clear order)
"Не беспокойте меня" (order/quite rude expression)


> 2. The temptation to try “Я не хочу быть” + some form of passive past participle would surely lead to an awful/inexistent Russian expression, wouldn’t it?


Yes. The use of verbal nouns, passive and other participle constructions is possible in Russian, but in many cases it sounds too bookish, formal or just very unnatural (like in this case).


----------



## August2

Natalisha said:


> Si, se non vogliamo essere disturbati, possiamo dire "Меня не беспокоить!" che significa "don't disturb me/ I don't wan't to be disturbed".


 
No doubt about that! (~ Quello l’avevo capito). Спасибо.
Maybe we could even say: «*Не **беспокоить*!», for the sake of laconism. Не правда ли?
(Говорят, что краткость — сестра таланта).

But what about:
1_. Я не хочу, чтобы __меня __беспокоили!_
2. _Я не хочу быть__…_ + some form of past participle_?_


----------



## August2

Awwal12 said:


> "(Я) не хочу, чтобы меня беспокоили" could do - but that depends on the context. This phrase calmly expresses a wish (not a direct request or an order), and the exclamation mark makes it unnatural.


Here’s the context:
_Ты открываешь новый роман Итало Кальвино «Если однажды зимней ночью путник». _
_Расслабься. Соберись. Отгони посторонние мысли. Пусть окружающий мир растворится в неясной дымке. Дверь лучше всего закрыть: там вечно включен телевизор. _
_Предупреди всех заранее: «Я не буду смотреть телевизор!» Если не слышат, скажи *громче*: «*Я читаю! Меня не беспокоить!*» _
(Итало Кальвино - Если однажды зимней ночью путник)

So, my variant doesn’t fit.

Thank you, Awwal12, for your other variants and for your observations about point 2.


----------



## Natalisha

August2 said:


> 1. _Я не хочу, чтобы меня беспокоили!_
> 2. _Я не хочу быть…_ + some form of past participle?  (this structure is not possible with the verb "беспокоить")


----------



## August2

Grazie, Natalisha!


----------



## Awwal12

> this structure is not possible with the verb "беспокоить"


Well, "я не хочу быть побеспокоенным" would do (well, the verb is still a bit modified), but kill me if at least one live Russian person says so!


----------



## morbo

Не хочу я быть вами донимаемым! Я литературой обеспокоен! Подите прочь, Марфа Александровна!

Мило, по-моему...


----------



## Awwal12

Мило-то может и мило, но топикстартеру нужно не это.


----------



## Natalisha

morbo said:


> Не хочу я быть вами донимаемым! Я литературой обеспокоен! Подите прочь, Марфа Александровна!


Какой полет фантазии!


----------



## August2

morbo said:


> Не хочу я быть вами донимаемым! Я литературой обеспокоен! Подите прочь, Марфа Александровна!


It looks like there are many ways to be “disturbed”: беспокоен, обеспокоен, побеспокоен...


----------



## morbo

Well, yes, save for the fact that "обеспокоен" will mean that a subject is concerned about something instead of him being disturbed by some agent.


----------



## morbo

And he would be "беспокоен" because of something, not by somebody.


----------



## polysonic

> 1. How does the following variant sound to a native hear?
> _Я читаю!_ _Я не хочу, чтобы __меня беспокоили!_



If you mean a sign on a plate, maybe on a doorplate, then I doubt that you can use it. It is too long for a sign, and also it is a very strange form for the request in Russian. But this phrase is OK in the speech, for example if someone explains why he had closed the door.



> 2. The temptation to try “Я не хочу быть” + _some form of passive past participle_ would surely lead to an awful/inexistent Russian expression, wouldn’t it?



Я не хочу быть побеспокоенным? No,no, I would never use it. Sounds very funny actually.


----------



## Ptak

On the other hand, "Я не хочу быть обманутым" sounds perfect.


----------



## dec-sev

polysonic said:


> If you mean a sign on a plate, maybe on a doorplate, then I doubt that you can use it. It is too long for a sign, and also it is a very strange form for the request in Russian. )


 Английский вариант тоже слишком длинный для таблички, которую вешают на двери гостиничного номера. Для этого обычно используют "Don't disturb" или "Не беспокоить". Иногда кто-нибудь пошутит и напишет: "Да кому ты нужен"


----------



## polysonic

> Английский вариант тоже слишком длинный для таблички, которую вешают на двери гостиничного номера.


Однако мы ничего не знаем про итальянцев...


----------



## Natalisha

Why are you discussing signboards? The situation was given in post #5.


----------



## polysonic

Ooops, sorry, I haven't read well...


----------

